
Retail’s Most Profitable Square Footage - kawera
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/retails-most-profitable-square-footage-636947493.html
======
troydavis
This is a paid ad (disguised as a press release) for a "pump and dump" penny
stock scam:

> For current services performed MNU has been compensated four thousand four
> hundred dollars for news coverage of the current press release issued by
> Generation Next Franchise Brands Inc. by the company.

